
Amish Science Fiction - orlandohill
http://www.ozy.com/rising-stars/amish-science-fiction/39477
======
Maultasche
Well, it's not really Amish science fiction, but it comes from someone who
lives a lifestyle with strong similarities to the Amish lifestyle. It's an
interesting read nonetheless.

I suspect that Amish science fiction would look different than this, not
because of their style of life, but because of their religion and outlook on
the world. An actual Amish person might not even choose write science fiction
because such an activity may not fit within their concept of a plain, simple
life.

